# I want to thank everyone!



## Palladium (Aug 1, 2022)

It is a great honor for me to receive this special _award_. I would _like to thank_ all of you who believe in me and joined me in this unforgettable journey!
*Nevertheless, I am very glad to deliver my speech on such an important and momentous occasion in my life.* It is a huge honor for me to receive this award. I am deeply honored by my superiors for this recognition of my work. It is not even enough to _show_ my thankfulness and honor in words. I am immensely obligated for the _award_ you _have_ given me.


----------



## Lou (Aug 2, 2022)

Well that's one award in particular _I _won't be winning!

It would be fun to have different trophies though, almost like a year book. 

"You've been awarded a trophy: Most likely to make the BFRC" or perhaps "You've been awarded a trophy: Seriously detestable!"

We can even have a trophy for all the mine guys that show up all the time "You've been awarded a trophy: Seriously your rocks have no rhodium!"


----------



## Yggdrasil (Aug 2, 2022)

Lou said:


> Well that's one award in particular _I _won't be winning!
> 
> It would be fun to have different trophies though, almost like a year book.
> 
> ...





> We can even have a trophy for all the mine guys that show up all the time "You've been awarded a trophy: Seriously your rocks have no rhodium!"


Priceless


----------



## Alondro (Aug 2, 2022)

Lou said:


> Well that's one award in particular _I _won't be winning!
> 
> It would be fun to have different trophies though, almost like a year book.
> 
> ...


I found a rock with 10,000,000% rhodium! It emerged from another dimension! You can trust me, I'm from the Internet!

 But, yeah, the rhodium claims from XRF data are always so absurd. Especially when the analysis doesn't show any oxygen, silicon, or aluminum... which are pretty much EVERYWHERE. Only pure crystals of a mineral, such as pyrite crystals, would lack all of those. But just bulk rocks? Naww, man.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Aug 2, 2022)

Alondro said:


> I found a rock with 10,000,000% rhodium! It emerged from another dimension! You can trust me, I'm from the Internet!
> 
> But, yeah, the rhodium claims from XRF data are always so absurd. Especially when the analysis doesn't show any oxygen, silicon, or aluminum... which are pretty much EVERYWHERE. Only pure crystals of a mineral, such as pyrite crystals, would lack all of those. But just bulk rocks? Naww, man.


Will XRFs show gases and light elements at all?
Where is the limit and what determines that limit?
Just curious


----------



## 4metals (Aug 2, 2022)

It was Harold I believe who had a signature line saying something like "wise men talk because they have something to say, fools talk because they have to say something". 

Trophies get some into a quest for recognition, often attainable by senseless posts.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Aug 2, 2022)

4metals said:


> It was Harold I believe who had a signature line saying something like "wise men talk because they have something to say, fools talk because they have to say something".
> 
> Trophies get some into a quest for recognition, often attainable by senseless posts.


Absolutely true, but I guess it is a part of the new forum software.
Which for the most part is designed for a slightly more fast paced clientele than most of us

They drop by from time to time though, most don’t stay long, when they discover they have to do the leg work by them self.


----------



## Martijn (Aug 2, 2022)

4metals said:


> It was Harold I believe who had a signature line saying something like "wise men talk because they have something to say, fools talk because they have to say something".
> 
> Trophies get some into a quest for recognition, often attainable by senseless posts.


I do like the like button. I don't use it as a facebook like, but rather as a form of consensus. No need to type long texts on my phone, just let the new guys know i agree with a statement. 

Admins and the most respected members know what they are talking about, so they get less agree likes, because they are the authority and certanly don't need my 'approval'. Imo. 

@ Lou: you're very much likeable and deserve all awards this site has to give


----------



## 4metals (Aug 2, 2022)

Martijn said:


> @ Lou: you're very much likeable and deserve all awards this site has to give





Martijn said:


> I do like the like button. I don't use it as a facebook like, but rather as a form of consensus.


Agreed, 100% but I don't see a need to count them and award trophies.

although........ Lou's trophy idea has merit!



Lou said:


> "You've been awarded a trophy: Seriously your rocks have no rhodium!"


----------



## Yggdrasil (Aug 2, 2022)

4metals said:


> Agreed, 100% but I don't see a need to count them and award trophies.
> 
> although........ Lou's trophy idea has merit!


Just to spin that idea a bit…
The trophy function are already in the software.
Can it be modified to these kind of uses?
If so, it may end up having some real use in here.


----------



## 4metals (Aug 2, 2022)

That's a question for the admin which we can address in the near future.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 2, 2022)

I would like that like button a lot better if it didn't show up in the "Latest activity" page. The alert tab is fine. I have to scroll through pages sometimes to find relevant post and content sorting between the likes, which can fill a page, and content.


----------



## 4metals (Aug 2, 2022)

Palladium said:


> I would like that like button a lot better if it didn't show up in the "Latest activity" page.


That is something I can ask about with the software capabilities. Possibly we have the ability to select that option. 

But I liked your comment and copied it so deal with it!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackLabel (Aug 3, 2022)

"Seriously, there's still no gold in your rocks."


----------

